# Honda 2000 capability



## xman111 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys, new here, trying to make sure that the 2000w Honda will be enough for the stuff we want in our house. I know it is 1600 watts continuous. I went around with a kill-a-watt yesterday and check the things we want to run. 

Can you guys look at the list and let me know if it will be reasonable? It seems like a ton of stuff but most is low wattage.

-Router (Linux Computer), Network Switches, VOIP Phone (80 watts)
-Fridge (650 watts power up 10 watts after that)
-51" Plasma TV (130 Watts)
-Satellite receiver, HDMI switch, clock, network hub (50 watts)
-Laptop (35 watts)
-Couple lights, tablets, etc (50 watts) 

Do you think the 2000 would handle that? Like i said, it seems like a lot of stuff but the watts seem way under the 1600, especially when the fridge is just idling.

Craig


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Is this a Gas frig? If not what brand an model of frig is 650 watts starting an 10 watts running? Those numbers seem out of spec as to the starting vs running ratio. Even if it was 10 watts running does that include the light when the door is open, as most lamps are at least 15-25 watts?


----------



## xman111 (Sep 3, 2015)

it's a pretty new Kenmore Elite electric fridge. I was just going by my watt meter. Even is it was a few hundred watts, wouldn't I still be well within what the Honda could power?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

I doubt that your kill-a-watt is capable of recording the peak inrush current,( watts) fast enough to give true genset sizing info. A 2kw inverter will run all your load, but I doubt that it will start the frig with the other loads running. Too tell you the truth I doubt it will start the frig without the other loads applied, but I've been wrong a time or two. That said you could install a hard start kit to the frig(ie Capacitors) which will remove a lot of the inrush. I'd suggest you borrow a genset like you want before you buy that size. Hondas are good units and are somewhat under rated(unlike most all other) but they are not misapplication proof. HTH Kenneth


----------



## xman111 (Sep 3, 2015)

the kill a watt does have a max feature, not sure how well it works or how accurate they are. we also have a more basic fridge downstairs that read 200 watts less. really like the quietness and portability of the 2000w Honda, hoping we don't have to jump up to the 3000w as it is big and expensive. will look into that kit as well. thanks.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Just an FYI. Been at this for over 45+ years and to properly size a genset you need metering(or mfg numbers) that will record the current, power factor, an voltage droop in less that 1ms(mil-a-second), that type of metering is not cheap. Most electric frigs I've seen have a running of 400-600 watts with a starting of 1600-2400 (and higher) watts depending the compressors starting power factor, and at what time in the cooling cycle the compressor is started. When you get into appliances for a total solar home things change, somewhat. Your 2kw might work out, buts it's better to buy once, an cry but once. Besides you will be adding things later on, that you think you don't need right now. Even if you want to heat something in a microwave that's at least another 700 watts, and now you have to take harmonics into account. Which with a 2Kw inverter your past the drawing board design, by now.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

A modern 'fridge and the other loads you list should be within the output of the EU2000i. 

Might want to make arrangements with your dealer to allow for a trade-up for a 3000 watt if the 2 does not quite do the job. Or, you may consider a parallel cable kit and add a second EU2000i Companion model; it has a 30A receptacle, and all the power from both units can be directed to that one outlet for 4000 watts peak. Bonus: a second generator is great to have if you need to share with family, neighbors, etc.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Robert Coats said:


> A modern 'fridge and the other loads you list should be within the output of the EU2000i.


 Please post the motor starting spec's of that unit,(and others if you can) I'd like to see and have them. Thanks, Kenneth


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

We've run all that and a bit more on an EU2000i for 5 days (2011) and 12 days (2012) without a glitch. Bigger fridge: GE Arctica 2002-vintage that eats 900-920W running.

I also shut everything off to run the Mr. Coffee each morning (1200W). The load really spun up the EU engine, but all was well. The coffee pot burns more wattage than the rest of our load combined, including our gas-boiler baseboard central heat (0.8A). 

We've since upgraded to an EU3000is so we can run the microwave and basement sump pump, but kept the 2K as a backup/loaner.

Switch your light bulbs for CFL or LED, amazing how little wattage these use. And they last longer.


----------



## xman111 (Sep 3, 2015)

hey guys got the 2000 today. Just wanted to report back that it ran everything fine. the fridge and 51" Plasma were the biggest loads but seemed to work just great. One question, how do i know if i can keep the generator on ECO mode or not? it seems to run fine on ECO, not sure if there are signs that i need to turn it off or not.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

xman111 said:


> hey guys got the 2000 today. Just wanted to report back that it ran everything fine. the fridge and 51" Plasma were the biggest loads but seemed to work just great. One question, how do i know if i can keep the generator on ECO mode or not? it seems to run fine on ECO, not sure if there are signs that i need to turn it off or not.


If the generator runs smoothly and responds to all the loads without excessive surging or overloading, then the Eco-Throttle is doing fine, so leave it ON, save fuel and hear less noise. 

Generally, the only time to disable Eco-Throttle is when the generator is having trouble handing a heavy start-up load, or actually "overloads" and shuts down power output completely. 

Enjoy your new Honda, and be sure to register it; Honda likes to keep up with who owns a unit in the unlikely event there's ever a product safety recall and they need to contact you. 

Click here to register your new Honda online


----------



## xman111 (Sep 3, 2015)

Robert,

when it is in eco mode, it seems to vibrate a little more but isn't having any problems. When i take eco mode off, the vibrating goes away but obviously it runs at a higher RPM. I will have to check the RPM as I have the hour meter/RPM unit installed by the dealer.


----------

